# anyone have some history on this set?



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2011)

I was given a set from when my father was a kid that he and his brothers played with. anyone have some history on it the specifics are set number 9615 Allstate Electric Train Set the engine is number 1666 (creepy lol) the coal car, box car, tanker and caboose have MAR Toys stamped on the bottom with Made in the United States of America, but the open wagon or gondola car does not (forgive if that is the wrong type of car i got that off of wiki lol) All I know is that this set was from Sears lol so please help 

Thank you guys in advance for your responces :thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I was given a set from when my father was a kid that he and his brothers played with. anyone have some history on it the specifics are set number 9615 Allstate Electric Train Set the engine is number 1666 (creepy lol) the coal car, box car, tanker and caboose have MAR Toys stamped on the bottom with Made in the United States of America, but the open wagon or gondola car does not (forgive if that is the wrong type of car i got that off of wiki lol) All I know is that this set was from Sears lol so please help
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for your responces :thumbsup:



it's a marx train set. 
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/7061880


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

About all I can tell you is that it's a Marx set, probably from the 50's or 60's (more likely to be the 50's). I'm not a Marx expert


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Funny username!

MAR = Marx. Here's some sites with info on old Marx trains ...

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guides.htm (click on any of three images for submenus)

Here's a great link to info on the Marx 1666 (via an ebay guide) , especially identification of different variations ...

http://reviews.ebay.com/Marx-quot-S...amers-666-amp-1666_W0QQugidZ10000000001234906

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------

